# iPad Mini Dash Install - Update



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Hi guys, to everyone that was interested in the iPad mini install the full episode of the show was just released with a lot more detail and info on how the system works. I know there were a lot of questions in regards to head unit relocation and more importantly steering wheel controls and bluetooth. Enjoy!


----------



## Curt941 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

still
it didn't say how stock radio and other function works
if backup camera function is possible

it seems like they hide oem unit away
i would like to see how it works in action

i searched web but for all ipad installed in dash, they only show it opens safari and apps on ipad
of course it should work, it is a stand-alone device
nobody shows how they integrated into their vehicle

anyone know how?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

this is so dope


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

akipal said:


> still
> it didn't say how stock radio and other function works
> if backup camera function is possible
> 
> ...


The soundman knows. Call and ask him

http://www.soundmanca.com/


----------



## Mp3Supply (Aug 30, 2004)

akipal said:


> still
> it didn't say how stock radio and other function works
> if backup camera function is possible
> 
> ...


They mentioned that they in some cars they can sink the headunit behind the iDevice but in this case they had to relocate. But, I will agree they didnt say *where* they relocated the head unit too. My guess is either the trunk or glove box (trunk being easiest in terms of modifying.

I don't see how backup camera would work since the iDevice doesn't have the capability to automatically launch an app when a specific function is initiated, at least not a non-jailbroken phone. I highly doubt someone has made an app that integrates into aftermarket rear-view cameras. 

I still love this overall concept and the magnets idea is :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.

My dumb ass would always forget the device in the house and then have to go back and forth every time i got in and out of the car. :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

:facepalm: Okay I'm going to be the one to say it...

I guess we know who the Apple fanboys are now. I certainly see the relevance around spending a fortune redesigning you're entire car around an Apple product. There should be a commercial for this.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

jbcc said:


> :facepalm: Okay I'm going to be the one to say it...
> 
> I guess we know who the Apple fanboys are now. I certainly see the relevance around spending a fortune redesigning you're entire car around an Apple product. There should be a commercial for this.



if your not interested why post up other than to be a douchenozzle?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

abeR said:


> if your not interested why post up other than to be a douchenozzle?


I think you mean iDouchnozzle.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

jbcc said:


> I think you mean iDouchnozzle.


genius. :beer:

:laugh:


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

abeR said:


> genius. :beer:
> 
> :laugh:


Thanks! I'll admit my comment was slightly sarcasticly condescending, so iApologize to all iOffended.


----------



## Farstrider (Aug 31, 2012)

jbcc said:


> Thanks! I'll admit my comment was slightly sarcasticly condescending, so iApologize to all iOffended.


Ok, that was actually pretty funny.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

jbcc said:


> Thanks! I'll admit my comment was slightly sarcasticly condescending, so iApologize to all iOffended.


iLaughed.


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not am apple guy, but big congrats on the install. Looks great. Nice work on keeping a clean gorgeous mount. Its nice to see someone do something different than most.

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## h8Tr_ (Jul 24, 2008)

So anybody know what happened to the HU?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

h8Tr_ said:


> So anybody know what happened to the HU?


need to wait for OP to post further info. or video of it. Somewhere under passenger side's dash with a cover, i'd say. :laugh: 

I always respect clean works :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Head unit is in the trunk


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

Some of those guys in the video are annoying. But the main guy looks like he knows his stuff and results are nice. 

He should put in a push button eject/release for the tablet from the mount.


----------



## falcindor (Jun 5, 2012)

It would make a great headrest.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Epence said:


> need to wait for OP to post further info. or video of it. Somewhere under passenger side's dash with a cover, i'd say. :laugh:
> 
> I always respect clean works :thumbup:


My guess is we will probably not hear(for awhile anyway) or see exactly how the install was done, where the head unit actually lives now until the newness and cool factor of being first to have it wears off. 

I really like the clean look of the iPad mini in a vehicle.


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

They should have used a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7". It has a built in GPS and cost 40% less.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

metaldisc said:


> They should have used a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7". It has a built in GPS and cost 40% less.


Nice try Samsung. 


For all who are curious, HU is in the trunk. The guy who mentioned that ppl in the video are annoying extremely annoyed me. PM if you guys have questions I can get you connected and possibly a discount.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

nstabl said:


> Nice try Samsung.
> 
> 
> For all who are curious, HU is in the trunk. The guy who mentioned that ppl in the video are annoying extremely annoyed me. PM if you guys have questions I can get you connected and possibly a discount.


thanks

i would like to know how you control your radio and all head unit functions?
and if backup camera can be added?


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

nstabl said:


> Nice try Samsung.


iSheep.


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

metaldisc said:


> iSheep.


This is a ridiculous comment. So I guess you fall into the same sheep concept as you purchased a CC as many other VW fanbois have. Go bump phones or something:screwy:


----------



## ki7hy (Nov 16, 2012)

Very interested, with the emergency flasher light relocated to below the radio in the 2012+ models would this be in the way for the install?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

ki7hy said:


> Very interested, with the emergency flasher light relocated to below the radio in the 2012+ models would this be in the way for the install?


That what i noticed too
It seems like there not enough room with emergency light switch
They removed even the passenger's side airbag light away


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

akipal said:


> That what i noticed too
> It seems like there not enough room with emergency light switch
> They removed even the passenger's side airbag light away


 I saw a couple of you asking about this - I posted an update in here but not sure if anyone saw it. They addressed that in another CC install vid:


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

metaldisc said:


> They should have used a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7". It has a built in GPS and cost 40% less.


 I use a $150 dollar Nexus 7. Awesome tablet for the car. GPS, BT, WIFI, nice bright screen... fast tablet and that brown leather backing looks awesome in the car. It blends right in.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

NRGCC said:


> I use a $150 dollar Nexus 7. Awesome tablet for the car. GPS, BT, WIFI, nice bright screen... fast tablet and that brown leather backing looks awesome in the car. It blends right in.


 
Dude you can't tell us stuff like that without pics. Your system sounds awesome would love to see pics of it. :beer:


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

I used a Alpine IDE178BT head unit and Alpine steering wheel can bus controller. 

Mounted the stereo in the glovebox MDI slot. 


















Stereo all tucked away. 









I connected the iPad mini charge cable to the unit. Removed the power supply from the stereo to a iPad 12v charger but still have the communications to the stereo. This way I can connect to the iPad via cable and charge at the same time plus have my iPhone 5 connected via Bluetooth for hands free control. 

One good thing about the Alpine interface it works with the clocks so track names and incoming call are all displayed. 









Mount all finished. I used a lip on the bottom to hold the iPad in place and the cable holds itin at the side. This has enabled me to still have the power and volume buttons on the top useable. Plus keep the passenger airbag light. 


















Been in for a couple of months and had no issues with the install. 

Also got the head unit running my amp with 2 10" subs in the boot. Upgraded the door speakers to focal while I was at it.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I know this is quite an old thread so forgive me for that. Can you give more details on how you fitted the single-din unit in the glove box? And maybe a part number for the pull down CD tray. I have a US market CC so I have the MDI interface in that instead of CD/nav.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

cj8 said:


> So I know this is quite an old thread so forgive me for that. Can you give more details on how you fitted the single-din unit in the glove box? And maybe a part number for the pull down CD tray. I have a US market CC so I have the MDI interface in that instead of CD/nav.


It looks like it was installed in the Vehicle's Manual hide-away. My manual lives in that spot, as it says it should.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nethers said:


> It looks like it was installed in the Vehicle's Manual hide-away. My manual lives in that spot, as it says it should.


Ahh. This is what I have in mine. [not my photo, just the best I could find.]


----------



## djskeetles (Jun 20, 2015)

*Ipad Mini Slider kit installed*

thought I'd throw mine in here.... It was the first thing I did when I bought the car a few weeks ago. I also have a Pioneer single din head unit in the glove box where the MDI box used to be. Like in one of the other photos on here. I'm getting all of the trim and the surround for the iPad Plasti Dipped this weekend so it actually matches. So don't mind the "off-white" color for now


----------



## djskeetles (Jun 20, 2015)

Nethers said:


> It looks like it was installed in the Vehicle's Manual hide-away. My manual lives in that spot, as it says it should.


You can use a basic old school radio removal tool and the whole MDI box comes out like a single DIN unit. You can then simply install any single DIN in it's slot with ease!


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

djskeetles said:


> You can use a basic old school radio removal tool and the whole MDI box comes out like a single DIN unit. You can then simply install any single DIN in it's slot with ease!


Do you need this too? It replaces the MDI box with the cd-changer box from the B6 Passat. If not, surely the radio just slips right in?


----------



## djskeetles (Jun 20, 2015)

cj8 said:


> Do you need this too? It replaces the MDI box with the cd-changer box from the B6 Passat. If not, surely the radio just slips right in?


No pieces required. Once you pull the MDI slot out it leaves a perfect place to insert one of these.... which comes with your single DIN head unit and you're done! (besides all the wiring lol)


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

The more I think about it, the only thing that concerns me is the loss of visuals for the parking sensors and the inability to add a backup camera, but I think it would be worth it overall. Thoughts? 
Also, do you still get the ID3 tags on the dash?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djskeetles (Jun 20, 2015)

cj8 said:


> The more I think about it, the only thing that concerns me is the loss of visuals for the parking sensors and the inability to add a backup camera, but I think it would be worth it overall. Thoughts?
> Also, do you still get the ID3 tags on the dash?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No ID3 tags, but you have the entire iPad for that (I use spotify with 4G). I don't have any parking sensors in my model so I'm not sure what the visuals even look like, however, I'm adding a nice back up camera option next week (hopefully if I get free time). You can buy a wifi camera and use an App on the iPad to view it and it really does work well. I've seen them on other vehicles.


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmm. I've read that some head units are compatible with ID3, but honestly I only use them when I have navigation active anyways. I've never had a backup camera so it's not like I'll miss it. The biggest hurdle for the install will be fabrication because I've never done anything like that. The graphics for the parking sensors are nice, but not entirely necessary. Same for the on-screen climate thing. I've got time to think on it while I'm saving up the cash. This install with a 64GB ipad mini is about the same cost as a new RNS-510 by my calculation so I'll be redoing it either way  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djskeetles (Jun 20, 2015)

cj8 said:


> Hmm. I've read that some head units are compatible with ID3, but honestly I only use them when I have navigation active anyways. I've never had a backup camera so it's not like I'll miss it. The biggest hurdle for the install will be fabrication because I've never done anything like that. The graphics for the parking sensors are nice, but not entirely necessary. Same for the on-screen climate thing. I've got time to think on it while I'm saving up the cash. This install with a 64GB ipad mini is about the same cost as a new RNS-510 by my calculation so I'll be redoing it either way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a 16gb ipad mini 2 for 250 on ebay. I do not store music on it, I just use Verizon 4G and Spotify. However, now that you mention it, if I use the head unity CD player or radio, the ID3 tags will likely still work. But not using the iPad connected through AUX to the head unit. The wifi camera is simple and effective. And as for fabrication, it is definitely a process. However it's the FIRST time I've ever attempted such a task and I think I did quite well. Just can't wait to color match it.


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

Who has done the iPad in dash in 2013-up model CC and have you gotten the climatronic and all the functions to work?


----------



## cj8 (Feb 11, 2014)

You can't get climate and parking/reverse. Maybe if you found a way to keep the factory radio but idk how you would patch the video into ipad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

